# My (and doobie d's) first train ride.......



## bryanpaul

so yeah...... derek and a few other freinds from MD dippin out on court cases had somehow made it out of our bumfuck county to the west coast where they were introduced to a subculture known as "travelin kids"...whaaat? you mean theres all these punks and drunks and hippies and etc just roamin around livin it up??....so yeah after about a year of him and a couple other Maryland kids bein out there...i finally split(at some point or another it ended up that 11 or 12 of our freind group from MD hit the road at some point) so yeah... "flying a sign?" "rage a hotey?!" WTF these grimy ass hippies talkin about....luckily after i left MD it was straight across the country to bum training ground ..california.... "oi, you got a rollie?"... WTF izza rollie?...why are all these kids "OI'ing at me all the time?.. so yeah spent about a year or so going up and down and around the west coast livin it up .... so we'd run into these "crusties"?//// and shit ..all carharted out with bandannas round they necks talkin about riding trains...like oh shit...that sounds like the way to go...fast forward...plot:..... so we'r in santa barbara CA, we had befreinded probably one of the awesomest humans i've yet to meet "crazy ray"... rico suave ass short ass old ass puerto rican semi-homebum... claimed he used to be FTRA...tellin us about the rails and shit...so we'r all layed out on the beach in santa barbara one night and it's bout that time to go to the beer store for the last time ...so we leave dereks girlfreind kayla with all our gear and head to the 7/11 to grab our nite-nites ....so we go into the store getta big ol sack of steel reserve tall cans and walk out ...lookin down the street like half a block here's this freight train creeepin across the overcrossing....it stops....hmm neat... so here comes this guy walkin down the little path from the tracks...crazy ray goes up to him and says(in raspy homebum voice) "hey....... your the conductor arentcha?"...so the guys is lookin at us fer a second and says "yeah"...crazy ray busts out "WE WANNA RIDE BROTHER"....so the conductor just kinda looks at us for a few moments and says " aaaalll right hop in the second unit and dont touch nuthin" WTF!!! so yeah highballin down the coast line with a bag fulla beeers....good times....theres more stuff to this but yeah.............oh, and poor ol kayla on the beach? ...oops...we got back a day and a half later.....needless to say she was PISSED!! had left our gear on the beach..but she rigged it up so our sleepin bags looked like there was people in em........... good times(sorry kayla)......... i feel lucky to have ridden that coast line several more times since then ...one of the best ..theres times where the tracks are basically right on the beach with pacific waves breakin and shit....almost no traffic on it these days(besides van nuys to guadalupe)...but yeah....thats all.........notta good story teller but yeah.................


----------



## bryanpaul

^maybe the third(?) train i ever rode ........ coast line baby(sorry, now i'm just gittin all nostialgic)








K/C/M/D


----------



## Doobie_D

wow. you did a terrible job telling that.


----------



## bryanpaul

yeah


----------



## Deleted member 125

lol doobie


----------



## bryanpaul

fuck y'all.....i was drunk


----------



## Beegod Santana

I thought it was actually pretty good. I was well aware of traveler culture by the time I hit the west coast, but I'll never forget being 15 yrs old on the river walk in nola hanging out with the first train kids I ever befriended. You're writing style reminds me of my thoughts at the time. I had come from new england and wasn't even aware there was any kind of traveling "scene" I can remember that I thought "riding the dpu"" meant taking some kinda city bus I hadn't heard about.


----------



## mikefwt

wurd


----------



## NBDDreamer

Coast line=home=beautiful scenery=fucking cold


----------



## Higgy

Thats so sickk haha


----------



## Unslap

That was awesome. Homebum raspy voice hahaha!


----------



## earthowl

hahahaha, this is tottally how i think in my head.


----------



## Shulseee

I loved how you told the story man. It felt totally real in my head, like i was there. Plus, Steel Reserve tall boys are my favorite thing to drink. Especially while ridin.


----------



## Kim Chee

I was lucky enough to ride the coast route before it was shut down, you're right it is pretty scenic. Yeah, and we do talk funny out here, but then again so do you on the east coast.
Great story. Izzat you sippin' on a 2-11 40 before it was cool?


----------



## bryanpaul

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Izzat you sippin' on a 2-11 40 before it was cool?


yeah that's me.....


----------



## Doobie_D

Lil video of my last ride on the coastline in 09. Sure is purdy.


----------



## bryanpaul

Doobie_D said:


> Lil video of my last ride on the coastline in 09. Sure is purdy.


 daaamn .....i dont remember a loop like that on that line....that somewhere near paso robles/atascadero?


----------



## uncivilize

Cuesta grade. 09? Must've been one of those reroutes; we might have been on the same train.


----------



## bryanpaul

ahhh cuesta grade....ok..... right outside SLO


----------



## slurricane

great job!


----------



## Doobie_D

uncivilize said:


> Cuesta grade. 09? Must've been one of those reroutes; we might have been on the same train.


yup cuesta grade. Definately was a re route. Strange thing about it tho was that i didnt know at the time that they werent running the coast line regularly and was waiting in Van Nuys all of a couple hours when i saw my train blow by me. Figured "fuck it i'll just catch Amtrak up to SLO and catch it the next day" When i got up to the Amtrak station that train was sided out with their head end right at the platform. I casually slipped down the trax aways and found a nice open box and took off after amtrak came thru. Lucky shit.


----------



## ChrisKCMD

Do u also recall that we loaded up homebum Danny and his bike(maybe, I dont remember) in a boxcar and dragged him outta santy booboo? But it was futile, he just got strung out in Ventura. To each his own tho right. Anyways, this line is shut down now? And if so, from where to where


----------



## bryanpaul

yeah most of the traffic that used to run that route takes the central valley/bakersfeild route now.....although there is still a daily train from van nuys(LA) up to just south of SLO... was prolly the last train i rode on the west coast besides leaving colton....but yeah that shit was great


----------



## ChrisKCMD

Got pulled off a DPU in Bakersfield with cleary and gus after coming from stockton


----------



## anost

What bumfuck part of MD are you from? Frederick Co. native.


----------



## Doobie_D

We are from Kent co.


----------



## anost

I can totally understand your wanting to get out of there. Eastern shore is kind of terrible.


----------



## bryanpaul

anost said:


> I can totally understand your wanting to get out of there. Eastern shore is kind of terrible.


 
boy you best watch yer chickennecker-ass mouth.... EEEAASTERN SHOOORE!!!

but nah......yeah it sux kinda..... frederic area is purty though....right at the start of the mountains....


----------



## anost

bryanpaul said:


> boy you best watch yer chickennecker-ass mouth.... EEEAASTERN SHOOORE!!!
> 
> but nah......yeah it sux kinda..... frederic area is purty though....right at the start of the mountains....


 

WESTERN MERRLIND!

Frederick's alright. It's a shame it turned into Montgomery County lite in that last few years though, but Harpers Ferry (one of my favorite all time B&O ridin' moments) is right there across the Potomac and the mountains sho is purty as pie.


----------



## crow jane

bryanpaul said:


> so yeah...... derek and a few other freinds from MD dippin out on court cases had somehow made it out of our bumfuck county to the west coast where they were introduced to a subculture known as "travelin kids"...whaaat? you mean theres all these punks and drunks and hippies and etc just roamin around livin it up??....so yeah after about a year of him and a couple other Maryland kids bein out there...i finally split(at some point or another it ended up that 11 or 12 of our freind group from MD hit the road at some point) so yeah... "flying a sign?" "rage a hotey?!" WTF these grimy ass hippies talkin about....luckily after i left MD it was straight across the country to bum training ground ..california.... "oi, you got a rollie?"... WTF izza rollie?...why are all these kids "OI'ing at me all the time?.. so yeah spent about a year or so going up and down and around the west coast livin it up .... so we'd run into these "crusties"?//// and shit ..all carharted out with bandannas round they necks talkin about riding trains...like oh shit...that sounds like the way to go...fast forward...plot:..... so we'r in santa barbara CA, we had befreinded probably one of the awesomest humans i've yet to meet "crazy ray"... rico suave ass short ass old ass puerto rican semi-homebum... claimed he used to be FTRA...tellin us about the rails and shit...so we'r all layed out on the beach in santa barbara one night and it's bout that time to go to the beer store for the last time ...so we leave dereks girlfreind kayla with all our gear and head to the 7/11 to grab our nite-nites ....so we go into the store getta big ol sack of steel reserve tall cans and walk out ...lookin down the street like half a block here's this freight train creeepin across the overcrossing....it stops....hmm neat... so here comes this guy walkin down the little path from the tracks...crazy ray goes up to him and says(in raspy homebum voice) "hey....... your the conductor arentcha?"...so the guys is lookin at us fer a second and says "yeah"...crazy ray busts out "WE WANNA RIDE BROTHER"....so the conductor just kinda looks at us for a few moments and says " aaaalll right hop in the second unit and dont touch nuthin" WTF!!! so yeah highballin down the coast line with a bag fulla beeers....good times....theres more stuff to this but yeah.............oh, and poor ol kayla on the beach? ...oops...we got back a day and a half later.....needless to say she was PISSED!! had left our gear on the beach..but she rigged it up so our sleepin bags looked like there was people in em........... good times(sorry kayla)......... i feel lucky to have ridden that coast line several more times since then ...one of the best ..theres times where the tracks are basically right on the beach with pacific waves breakin and shit....almost no traffic on it these days(besides van nuys to guadalupe)...but yeah....thats all.........notta good story teller but yeah.................


 
quoted for truth


----------



## travelin

fredicksburg is forever in every southerners heart cause we shot soooo many yankees there in soooo short a time.


----------



## vdem1

This entire thread makes my heart smile


----------

